# [SOLVED] Download speed breaks without a speed limit



## GlaielGamer (Apr 15, 2011)

On board NIC: Intel 82579V Gigabit Network Controller (asus sabertooth x79 motherboard)

I installed the drivers for it from intel's site.




If I set link speed to auto (chooses 100mbps full duplex) or 100mbps full or half duplex, any HTTP downloads get slowed to a crawl (30kbps) (steam downloads remain at normal speeds). If I set it to 10mbps full duplex, download speeds jump to normal (500kbps for most HTTP sources)

This happens on just this new computer (wired connection), any other computers on the network (wireless) work just fine

I would like to be able to run it normally and not at the reduced speed, so any ideas?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Download speed breaks without a speed limit*

To what make and model networking device is your computer attached?


----------



## GlaielGamer (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Download speed breaks without a speed limit*

d-link DIR-655, ethernet cable to it (goes through a surge protector, but my older computer going through the protector had no problems), I tried matching the settings on the router already, didnt work.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Download speed breaks without a speed limit*

Try connecting to it without using the surge protector, and if possible try connecting one or more of the wireless computers directly to it. Retry the speed tests on each of those you're able to accomplish.


----------



## GlaielGamer (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Download speed breaks without a speed limit*

alright, imma need to go get a longer cable first to do that


----------



## GlaielGamer (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Download speed breaks without a speed limit*

Plugging directly into my cable modem solves the problem, so I guess the issue is my router? It works just fine for the wireless connections to it, I'll try a different ethernet port I guess


edit: different ethernet port + different router to modem cable didn't fix it


----------



## GlaielGamer (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Download speed breaks without a speed limit*

replaced router, internet works perfectly now


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to see you got it sorted out.


----------

